# My first day as a Master Mason



## barryguitar (Apr 28, 2010)

Fraternal greetings to all my new Brethren worldwide,

  Let me introduce myself. Last night (April 27th, 2010) I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason in Dallas Metropolitan lodge #1182. My elders pulled out all the stops, and invited the Knights of Mecca to perform my degree in full regalia. Mere words will never satisfactorily explain how truly humbled and honored I feel. Little did I sleep, as the scenes of the evening raced thru my brain. Sitting up well into the morning, looking at my Bible, coin, and lambskin, contemplating the depth of my obligation, overwhelmed by the acceptance offered to me by men I have yet to meet, but with whom I share an eternal tie. I understand what is meant by the expression â€œmore ancient than the Golden Fleece- more honorable than the Star and Garterâ€.
  It is my sincere prayer that God will endow me with all that is required to live the Just and Upright life that is expected of a member of our most illustrious order, that I may become an example of a polished and well fitted Ashler and a blessing to my community.
              Not everyone gets the chance to become a Freemason. I believe our destinies are etched into the foundation of creation. I wanted to be a musician, and God gave me a modicum of talent in this area, but out of need to make a living, I became a carpenter. I learned the trades of framing, trimming and door hanging, cabinet setting, then cabinet building, which led me to joinery and furniture making. As things in life often come full circle, music made its way back into my life when I built my first acoustic guitar at the age of 33. Designing guitars, violins, and mandolins has become my passion and familiarized me with the practical use of the square and compass. Looking back now it is easy to see how the Great Artificer was gently guiding my every step, preparing my heart, and at the right time brought into my life a celebrated brother of the craft in whom I saw the quality of man that I desire to become.
              From receiving my petition to the acquisition of the grip and word this has been a most enjoyable experience and a burden thatâ€™s pleasant to bear. I eagerly await the opportunity of serving this fraternity with freedom fervency and zeal in whatever way my abilities will permit, and look forward to traveling this golden road upon which we walk, that brings us to a familiarity with so many worthy brothers of which, without Masonry, I would have remained at a perpetual distance.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations. It is always great to see new brethren as happy as you are and of course as accomplished!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations indeed!!


----------



## KirkMcPherson (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations Brother Barry!

I too was recently raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason, April 24.  I know your enthusiasm, I feel it every day.  You however are a much more well versed writer than I.  Congrats again!


----------



## JEbeling (Apr 28, 2010)

Kinda make you want to get up with the Rosters, watch the sun come up, flap your wings and crow... !

Can still remember the night I was raised .... ! and a lot of years have gone by... !

Congratulation.. ! and you can return all the work they put into your degree by working in others.. !


----------



## Nate Riley (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

